# cablecard not working after a Weaknees hard drive upgrade



## RoadKing26 (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi, I just replaced my stock TiVoHD hard drive with a preconfigured hard drive from Weaknees and now I don't get any digital/premium channels. When I changed out the hard drives I left the multistream cardcard in the TiVo. I ran the guided setup and updated the software to version to 9.2. The cablecard screen says waiting for authorizing, so I called Time Warner and they came out the next day. Time Warner had no luck in getting the cablecard to work and they did not bring a spare with them.
I guess my question is when doing a upgrade as mentioned above, is it common to lose a cablecard or do cablecards need to be remarried to the TiVo? Time Warner is coming out tomorrow with a new cablecard and I hope all goes well.


----------



## RoadKing26 (Sep 2, 2002)

Well Time Warner came out and installed a new cablecard and all is well again.


----------

